
Gameboy Emulator for Emacs - clircle
https://github.com/vreeze/eboy
======
lnyng
These kind of awesome and strange project always confuses me: as a vim person,
I deeply doubt if this Emacs is the text editor I heard before.

~~~
dmortin
Emacs is not a text editor. Emacs is a portable programming platform and text
editing is just the default application implemented on it.

~~~
laythea
Sounds like overkill to me.

~~~
mbrumlow
Yet we have entire editors that do far less that require a entire web browser
and take 100+ Meg's of ram to run.

Edit: gigabytes of ram.

~~~
laythea
That's overkill too.

~~~
username223
"There are two kinds of overkill: the sort of overkill that lets you write
Gameboy emulators, or Enterprise overkill; the sort of overkill that’s only
bloat. I have no patience for useless things."

~~~
throwawaymath
Who said that?

~~~
aerique
username223

------
hestefisk
In the late 90ies, the joke was always that Emacs is short for Eight MBs And
Constantly Swapping.

~~~
hestefisk
Or the world’s most advanced single-threaded OS.

~~~
dontbenebby
In all seriousness, I'd prefer to edit code in Sublime Text, or if I want
something on the CLI just use vim. All I really need when I'm messing with a
bash script or something is some syntax highlighting and I'm happy.

------
dontbenebby
emacs is a great OS but for text editing I prefer vim.

